# Failed EIT Once Again Need Help



## Civil26

Hi Guys,

I am a new member and wanted to share my experience with the EIT Exam. I have been out of school for 5 years . After Bachelors..I continued to pursue master's in Transportation Engineering and by the time I graduated I almost forgot what I studied in Bachelors.

Now, Its becoming a nightmare passing the EIT. I have failed twice already and I have decided very strongly that I am going to knock it down this time no matter what. But I need some advice from all of you. Can you please suggest some good review books with some theory and practice problems?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I Congratulate all of you who have passed the exam and wish good luck to the ones like me.

Thanks,

Civil26


----------



## maryannette

The standard that many people use is Lindeburg's review manual. I passed EIT on 2nd attempt many years after leaving school. I have since also passed PE, but that took 4 times. Stay with it, civil26. My best advice is to make a schedule for preparation and stick to it. It's been a long time since I took EIT and it has changed, but you can't go wrong with practice problems. Good luck.


----------



## Civil26

Mary :) said:


> The standard that many people use is Lindeburg's review manual. I passed EIT on 2nd attempt many years after leaving school. I have since also passed PE, but that took 4 times. Stay with it, civil26. My best advice is to make a schedule for preparation and stick to it. It's been a long time since I took EIT and it has changed, but you can't go wrong with practice problems. Good luck.


Thank You Mary  . I really appreciate your advice on this. What frustrated me the most is that i missed it by one point. Do you know think its worth getting it re evaluated?

Thanks,

Civil 26


----------



## maryannette

It can't hurt to get it re-evaluated, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I don't know where you are but it is probably worth it to go to a review class at an engineering school if you have one nearby. Clemson does one ever 6 months for FE candidates.


----------



## Civil26

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't know where you are but it is probably worth it to go to a review class at an engineering school if you have one nearby. Clemson does one ever 6 months for FE candidates.


Hi,

I am enquiring with engineering schools as suggested. I am in Texas and UTA offers prep classes. They said that the classes wud begin in Feb. So I guess I have some time for myself to prepare.

Thanks Once again!

Civil 26


----------



## RevMen

I also recommend a review class. I had also been out of school for 5 years when I took the FE, but I managed to pass it on the first try. In the class you learn how to solve the right kinds of problems and, just as importantly, how to take the test. I'm certain the test taking strategies I learned in the class were a big part of my passing the exam without too much trouble.


----------



## xps

Out of topic: Anybody knows who offer FE exam prep class here in NY?

Thank you


----------



## mce01

I had the same prob as you. BS, MS, and just took the FE now, 6 years after BS.

I hear that the main prob with the FE is the pm session. Not sure what pm session ur taking but here's what I did. (I'm Civil)

Now that you have enough experience, take both PE/FE at the same time. Study mainly for PE, and then take the NON-general pm session of the FE. I just recently (Oct09) took the PE and FE same week and passed both. I studied mainly for PE (Civil) and then took the pm Civil. That way, you avoid the thermo/chemistry/biology crap that you haven't seen in 8 or so years and the pm session in civil is same difficulty (or maybe a bit easier) than morning session PE.

As for the morning FE session, with a good calculator, you can nail all the math/electrical problems without even using ur bains....just plug-in numbers...I would take you about a month of serious studying to pass both (i.e. 2-3 hours a day), but doable.....don't hesitate about studying for both, just think that you'll be done with all this BS in one week end...but now you need to make sure that ur state lets u sit for both in the same week.


----------



## IlPadrino

One word: Testmasters

It's a lot of money, but it's the easiest way to make sure you're pointed in the right direction.


----------



## maryannette

I've heard a lot of good things about testmasters, but they are not available close enough to everyone.


----------



## STEEL MAN

xps said:


> Out of topic: Anybody knows who offer FE exam prep class here in NY?
> Thank you



In Bronx area, Worchester Avenue somewhere, check www.schoolofpe.com I think, I have inquire there too.


----------



## heman

I graduated in 1976 and nobody cared about exams back then. I finally took the FE in 2007 and passed it on the first try. I studied quite a bit, and I got real familiar with the supplied booklet, that is all that you can use anyway. I highly endorse (http://www.eitexam.com/). they are cheap, and the drilling and scoring really worked for me. PPI was a big help to me also.


----------



## IlPadrino

Mary :) said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about testmasters, but they are not available close enough to everyone.


Getting out of town to do some real prep work can be a godsend. I was living north of LA and took the Testmasters course in Tempe, AZ. Three weekends away from work and family certainly helped. You know what they say about blessings in disguise!


----------



## progressive

Civil26 said:


> Do you know think its worth getting it re evaluated?



No. I'm pretty sure it even says on the NCEES website that no re-evaluations have ever resulted in a change from fail to pass. And how do you know for certain that you missed by one point?


----------



## Wyatt72

I took the FE 4 times and the PE 3 times. I still say the FE is the harder of the two exams. What I did to pass the final time was study for six months straight working the Lindberg problems over and over and over and over again. Hang in there and keep trying you will get it.


----------



## eeboy

Civil26 said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> The standard that many people use is Lindeburg's review manual. I passed EIT on 2nd attempt many years after leaving school. I have since also passed PE, but that took 4 times. Stay with it, civil26. My best advice is to make a schedule for preparation and stick to it. It's been a long time since I took EIT and it has changed, but you can't go wrong with practice problems. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Mary  . I really appreciate your advice on this. What frustrated me the most is that i missed it by one point. Do you know think its worth getting it re evaluated?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Civil 26
Click to expand...

Hi Civil 26, when you said you missed it by one point, how did you come up with that? what is the passing score ? Im in the same boat...I thought my scores were high enough to pass.


----------



## maryannette

Wyatt72 said:


> Hang in there and keep trying you will get it.


That is the attitude that you need. Never give up.


----------



## dproco

In my case, I do not have an engineering degree. I have a BS in engineering technology that is mostly from military school transfer credit and online courses. I only had 2 semesters of calc which were in 1992, so I was at a distinct disadvantage prepping for this test. I did not even know what a differential equation was in February when I decided to take this exam. I had already decided to take the general PM module, so that limited what I would have to prepare for. The books I studied from were:

Calculus for Dummies... (Don't laugh, it had been a while) :lmao:

Calculus Refresher for the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam - Peter Schiavone

FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (F E Review Manual), 2nd ed. - Michael R. Lindeburg

FE/EIT Sample Examinations, 2nd Edition - Michael R. Lindeburg

And Of course, get the FE Supplied Reference Handbook (either hard copy or download and print)

The calc review was very helpful, and set me up to get through the first chapters of FERM. For the general modules, FERM WAS EVERYTHING.

I took the ~800 page FERM to Kinkos and had it cut into 6 volumes of ~10 chapters each, so I could carry one around and not seem like such a daunting task. It was only about $30 to have it done and I am glad I did because with spiral binding, the pages lay flat, which is nice.

The FERM covered all the questions on the general AM and PM portion to the best of my knowledge, with few exceptions. When reviewing, I was running out of time and got behind the schedule I set for myself( mostly by being distracted by summer stuff). I almost skipped engineering economics but decided to cover it. I am glad I did because that would have made my afternoon session miserable! I tried to work 1 chapter a day, but for me, getting through the Calc review took about 4-5 weeks. I actually went through it twice. I had to supplement my lack of college algebra with an occasional textbook lookup and Wikipedia  to learn how to do matrix math. This is not covered as well as I needed in the review, but was in about 2-3 questions on the exam so the extra effort paid off.

I went through the morning session ok, but left transposing my answers to the answer sheet until the end. Well, I only left 7 mins to do it in! That was pretty exciting. My hands were shaking a mile a minute. Then I realized on about question 60 that my answers didn't line up... Made it with about 2 minutes to spare. The afternoon was much better, finishing in 3 hrs. I had such a headache that I did not go back over my answers, which is my standard procedure. The afternoon session (general) was very similar to the questions in the FERM and I had plenty of time to work them.

Good luck! I am certain that if I can do it, anyone can! Just keep at it.


----------



## new_member

Civil26 said:


> Now, Its becoming a nightmare passing the EIT. I have failed twice already and I have decided very strongly that I am going to knock it down this time no matter what. But I need some advice from all of you. Can you please suggest some good review books with some theory and practice problems?



Quit wasting time and money and get a job teaching? Nevermind we have enough failures teaching already, try to get into middle management?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

niggardick said:


> Civil26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Its becoming a nightmare passing the EIT. I have failed twice already and I have decided very strongly that I am going to knock it down this time no matter what. But I need some advice from all of you. Can you please suggest some good review books with some theory and practice problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit wasting time and money and get a job teaching? Nevermind we have enough failures teaching already, try to get into middle management?
Click to expand...

Oh, aren't you just mother's little helper......


----------



## chaocl

I don't know this on line website will help or not....(I post a long time ago)

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm


----------



## Civil26

progressive said:


> Civil26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know think its worth getting it re evaluated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm pretty sure it even says on the NCEES website that no re-evaluations have ever resulted in a change from fail to pass. And how do you know for certain that you missed by one point?
Click to expand...

I got my score on the website and it was 69.I think the pass mark is 70.


----------



## Civil26

eeboy said:


> Civil26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> The standard that many people use is Lindeburg's review manual. I passed EIT on 2nd attempt many years after leaving school. I have since also passed PE, but that took 4 times. Stay with it, civil26. My best advice is to make a schedule for preparation and stick to it. It's been a long time since I took EIT and it has changed, but you can't go wrong with practice problems. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Mary  . I really appreciate your advice on this. What frustrated me the most is that i missed it by one point. Do you know think its worth getting it re evaluated?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Civil 26
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Civil 26, when you said you missed it by one point, how did you come up with that? what is the passing score ? Im in the same boat...I thought my scores were high enough to pass.
Click to expand...

The passing score is 70. I got 69. I am in texas ..so the day you get ur results you can also view ur scores online. Did u receive ur diagnostic report? I havent received mine yet.


----------



## Civil26

chaocl said:


> I don't know this on line website will help or not....(I post a long time ago)http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm


I prepared a ;ittle bit from here too. What I studied the most was the Lindburg book. But somehow I thought the economics problems in the pm session where nothing like in the book. They seemed pretty simple in the book.

But thank You for the link. I will read from this one too.


----------



## Civil26

dproco said:


> In my case, I do not have an engineering degree. I have a BS in engineering technology that is mostly from military school transfer credit and online courses. I only had 2 semesters of calc which were in 1992, so I was at a distinct disadvantage prepping for this test. I did not even know what a differential equation was in February when I decided to take this exam. I had already decided to take the general PM module, so that limited what I would have to prepare for. The books I studied from were:
> Calculus for Dummies... (Don't laugh, it had been a while) :lmao:
> 
> Calculus Refresher for the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam - Peter Schiavone
> 
> FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (F E Review Manual), 2nd ed. - Michael R. Lindeburg
> 
> FE/EIT Sample Examinations, 2nd Edition - Michael R. Lindeburg
> 
> And Of course, get the FE Supplied Reference Handbook (either hard copy or download and print)
> 
> The calc review was very helpful, and set me up to get through the first chapters of FERM. For the general modules, FERM WAS EVERYTHING.
> 
> I took the ~800 page FERM to Kinkos and had it cut into 6 volumes of ~10 chapters each, so I could carry one around and not seem like such a daunting task. It was only about $30 to have it done and I am glad I did because with spiral binding, the pages lay flat, which is nice.
> 
> The FERM covered all the questions on the general AM and PM portion to the best of my knowledge, with few exceptions. When reviewing, I was running out of time and got behind the schedule I set for myself( mostly by being distracted by summer stuff). I almost skipped engineering economics but decided to cover it. I am glad I did because that would have made my afternoon session miserable! I tried to work 1 chapter a day, but for me, getting through the Calc review took about 4-5 weeks. I actually went through it twice. I had to supplement my lack of college algebra with an occasional textbook lookup and Wikipedia  to learn how to do matrix math. This is not covered as well as I needed in the review, but was in about 2-3 questions on the exam so the extra effort paid off.
> 
> I went through the morning session ok, but left transposing my answers to the answer sheet until the end. Well, I only left 7 mins to do it in! That was pretty exciting. My hands were shaking a mile a minute. Then I realized on about question 60 that my answers didn't line up... Made it with about 2 minutes to spare. The afternoon was much better, finishing in 3 hrs. I had such a headache that I did not go back over my answers, which is my standard procedure. The afternoon session (general) was very similar to the questions in the FERM and I had plenty of time to work them.
> 
> Good luck! I am certain that if I can do it, anyone can! Just keep at it.


Thank You So Much for the help. I was chapfallen when I got my results. FE felt like a hurdle I can never cross. Lets see...I hope I make it this time.


----------



## Civil26

Looks like a good idea. I will enquire with the Texas Board and see if its a feasible option. Thanks a lot.


----------



## viktarina

xps said:


> Out of topic: Anybody knows who offer FE exam prep class here in NY?
> Thank you


It depends where you live. I prefer school of pe,because they are offering classes on weekends,not like testmasters(thursday,fri...),and they cost the same around $1000. School of PE also ahve good reviews from other takers.Check it out www.schoolofpe.com. I'm taking in Albany,NY and live in western Massachusetts.


----------



## tatsln

Does anyone knows a course that i can go at night time for the EIT in Florida? Either in broward or dade county.. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## ansul

Civil26 said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know this on line website will help or not....(I post a long time ago)http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm
> 
> 
> 
> I prepared a ;ittle bit from here too. What I studied the most was the Lindburg book. But somehow I thought the economics problems in the pm session where nothing like in the book. They seemed pretty simple in the book.
> 
> But thank You for the link. I will read from this one too.
Click to expand...


there were so many economics problems in PM session

Lindburg's book helped a lot


----------



## natee_dj

My only recommendations to you is to study the Lindeburg book really well and do all the sample problems. I took the EIT about 5 years after graduating too.. and to make things worse I got my degree in EE in which I took one class of statics, and never took fluid dynamics or thermodynamics or dynamics... so throught the Lindeburg book, I was able to teach myself the subjects I never took in college to pass the test.

As for the review classes, I wouldn't spend time on it unless you're going to use it as a supplement for your studying.

Anyway, Good luck to all of you.

Natee


----------



## kartman

Civil26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a new member and wanted to share my experience with the EIT Exam. I have been out of school for 5 years . After Bachelors..I continued to pursue master's in Transportation Engineering and by the time I graduated I almost forgot what I studied in Bachelors.
> 
> Now, Its becoming a nightmare passing the EIT. I have failed twice already and I have decided very strongly that I am going to knock it down this time no matter what. But I need some advice from all of you. Can you please suggest some good review books with some theory and practice problems?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. I Congratulate all of you who have passed the exam and wish good luck to the ones like me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Civil26


I assume you have have your back ground in Civil Engineering. The general exam of E.I.T has so many sections and its hard to expect Civil Engineering students to do well in Thermodynamics or Electricity &amp; Magnetism and for Electrical Engineering Students to do well in statics and dynamics. I had my undergrad in Civil Engineering so instead of trying to learn thermodynamics or electricity or magnetism, I tried to focus on topics i am good at, I targeted maths ( which accounts for a huge portion in the exam) statics, dynamics, engineering economy, chemistry, strength of material....etc. So my point is just ace the topics you feel comfortable, morning section is easy, you do not have to know every topic,, all you have to know how to find the formula in the reference hand book and how to use them ( just plug and play ). After noon section is tricky but just stick to topics you are good at and use educated guesses. This is the strategy I used, to pass my exam. Just make sure you know your basics and try to manage your time wisely  . I think this exam is more about what kind of strategy you take to pass the exam than your knowledge on engineering topic.

Good luck.


----------



## ucfengineering

tatsln said:


> Does anyone knows a course that i can go at night time for the EIT in Florida? Either in broward or dade county.. Please let me know. Thanks


Let me know what you find out - studying for electrical here in central Florida; how about yourself?


----------



## Bman

I took the exam after being out of school for 5 years. I failed the first try and passed the second (took the General exam both times). The first try I tried to work through the Lindeburg book, but that was frustrating for me; a lot of the information was presented differently than I had learned it in school and I had a hard time making it through the book.

The second time around I took a new approach. I googled each subject and found some really good info on the web, mostly from University sites that were set up to help students pass the exam. I found the Texam A&amp;M website to be particulary helpful, expecially with the engineering economics. I was thoroughly confused after going through this subject in Lindeburg's book, but completely understood the subject after watching the Texam A&amp;M videos (even helped with some of my Master's courses in economics). There were quite a few economics questions on the exam too, so good low hanging fruit if you understand the questions.

I also found this site www.eitexam.com. You pay $15 for three months and it has a lot of information, practice problems and practice quizzes. I thought it was easily worth the $15.

I know there's only a few weeks left, but hope this helps someone.


----------



## madom x

Bman said:


> I took the exam after being out of school for 5 years. I failed the first try and passed the second (took the General exam both times). The first try I tried to work through the Lindeburg book, but that was frustrating for me; a lot of the information was presented differently than I had learned it in school and I had a hard time making it through the book.
> The second time around I took a new approach. I googled each subject and found some really good info on the web, mostly from University sites that were set up to help students pass the exam. I found the Texam A&amp;M website to be particulary helpful, expecially with the engineering economics. I was thoroughly confused after going through this subject in Lindeburg's book, but completely understood the subject after watching the Texam A&amp;M videos (even helped with some of my Master's courses in economics). There were quite a few economics questions on the exam too, so good low hanging fruit if you understand the questions.
> 
> I also found this site www.eitexam.com. You pay $15 for three months and it has a lot of information, practice problems and practice quizzes. I thought it was easily worth the $15.
> 
> I found a site called www.eitexperts.com, for next 10 days they teach the calculator for free , it is really helpfull
> 
> I know there's only a few weeks left, but hope this helps someone.


----------

